# 11-22-12 Turkey Neck Mahi



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Went to throw giblets overboard yesterday and saw two nice Dolphin chasing flyers. Grabbed the rod, rigged a circle hook with a turkey neck (only bait available) under a water bottle float and dropped it in. Didnt take long and they turned on. About 36"FL/42"TL.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Ha, That's Awsome. Nice catch:thumbup:


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

I wonder what you could catch on a nice fat drumstick :thumbsup:

Way to go!!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

That's awesome right there!!!!!


----------



## flickerjim (Sep 17, 2012)

I call that some Macguyver fishing!! Right on!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Sweet catch on some interesting bait.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks y'all. It's was my first one that I've actually landed successfully. By the way they were lit up and feeding, I figured they'd eat it. They actually tried hitting a dasani water bottle before the neck.

What's an estimated weight on that length fish? I was guessing 12-15lbs.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

yup...florida sportsman weekend forecast said they should be hittin good on turkeynecks...haha thats awesome


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Sweet!
Years ago, I had some Teriyaki'd Mahi cooked on a grill at a Luau. Awesome. Getting the stern drive rebuilt now on the "project". Couldn't get it to shift into reverse while doing some checks on the trailer. Ended up taking it to my mech and found out that the bellows had a fist sized hole. If it had shifted like it was suppose to, my first trip out next spring would have probably been the last.
How far offshore are you? Hoping to get some just like that when (if?) I get this thing in the water.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Around 100miles S SE of Patterson La


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice indeed; thanks for sharing.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice pic, & nice office view!! I need a job there, can ya get a 41 yr old fella that can do almost anything a job? lol (but serious) luv the water bottle float, & turkey neck bait!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Im sure all the guys on the rig are loving you right now!


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

I bet that Mahi taste better too.

Probably wont put you to sleep like turkey will.

Great Job


----------



## Stud Muffin (Apr 25, 2012)

So what is your recommended turkey neck rigging style??


----------



## edshog (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks for the pics, sorry about the game


----------

